# Computer for navigation



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I want a computer that allows me to either map out routes on it or upload routes that I’ve designed (my preference is to upload my routes or preexisting routes) to the unit and have it do the navigation; cadence, speed etc. is not important since I use the Bontrager Node 1.1 and the speedtrap sensor for those tasks for my road bike and the cateye for my mountain bike. Is there such a unit out there? If not, then what are my choices? My searches keep returning Garmins, but I know there has to be other worthwhile navigational computers out there. Will both units coexist together without issue? Any help is appreciated. I didn't provide a budget amount because I don't want to limit any suggestions.


Thanks...Al


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

What type of area are you biking in? If an managed area, you are likely going to need to stick to trails and in doing so, I'm not sure you need turn by turn GPS directions. A map and compass would be sufficient. A smart phone with GPS unit would be fine too. Both would be used to spot check location on the map. If you want more real time plotting of course overlayed with good maps, any backpacking style GPS would work just fine. This might not mount easily to bike, but you can throw it in your camelbak and pull it out when needed. If road, you have street signs. I'm not sure you need your bike suggesting you make a legal u-turn. But if that is your cup of tea, just buy more of a car based GPS unit.

There is also the old school approach of printing maps and writing cue sheets.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Garmin Edge 800*

Garmin Edge 800


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Wow the Garmin Edge 800 look amazing!!
Anyone know where can I get something like that for $100 bucks?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

schristie11 said:


> Wow the Garmin Edge 800 look amazing!!
> Anyone know where can I get something like that for $100 bucks?


Is this a serious post?


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Garmin Oregon (or current equal) 
And
Topofusion software is how I do it

Your position is overlaid on a photo or track and
You follow it

Turn by turn navigation is not suitable for mountain biking in my experience


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

First thanks for the responses.

I should have provided additional detail so not to confuse anyone. I road ride (road bike) and also ride mountain bikes (both on and off road), so the GPS would serve dual roles; turn by turn for when I am road riding (self designed routes upload to the device) and if need be details of my ride (i.e. miles, cadence etc.). I know that I can use a cue card holder if need be, but thought about a GPS unit and that's the reason for the question. I understand that it would not be good for off road moutain bike riding though. I've seen the Garm 800. Is there another maker out there with similar features? I may just experipment with a cue card holder and see how it goes.

Thanks again for the responses...Al


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*800*

Edge 800 provides turn-by-turn navigation prompts on screen.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Methodical said:


> I've seen the Garm 800. Is there another maker out there with similar features?


no. some cell phones are close, but you typically have to buy a lot of extra accessories, protective cases, mounts, and whatnot. and there are still quite a few features the phones are missing.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

So it seems like the Edge 800 is it. Can you upload your own routes to this unit and it provide turn by turn navigation? I've read where someone said they couldn't and someone said they could. I tried calling Garmin today, but they had me on hold forever and I could not wait since I was at work.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yes*



Methodical said:


> So it seems like the Edge 800 is it. Can you upload your own routes to this unit and it provide turn by turn navigation? I've read where someone said they couldn't and someone said they could. I tried calling Garmin today, but they had me on hold forever and I could not wait since I was at work.
> 
> Thanks...Al


Yes.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> Yes.


That's good to know. Btw, I like you photo site. Are you on POTN?

Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Methodical said:


> Can you upload your own routes to this unit and it provide turn by turn navigation?


The stickied thread in this forum will provide many of the answers you seek. Read it before shopping further.

Turn by turn in what sense? My answer depends on what YOU expect. You can load .gpx files.

You can load .gpx files that contain actual "Routes" as defined by Garmin, which are a series of points linked by a line and each point indicates a turn. As you approach each point, the GPS will beep and show an arrow on the screen which way to turn. Files of this type are generally not shared online. You will have to create it yourself. Consider it the digital version of a cue sheet.

The .gpx files you commonly find shared online are "Tracks" as defined by Garmin, which are simply a series of breadcrumb trails. You can load these and tell your GPS you wish to follow them. These files, however, will not give you instructions to turn. The points are simply a series of recorded position/time measurements that the GPS compares to your current position/time. The GPS will tell you when you deviate from this track and it will tell you which way to go to return to it, but it will not warn you of upcoming turns.


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm one of happy people who use Garmin  I have just one word - EGDE 800


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> The stickied thread in this forum will provide many of the answers you seek. Read it before shopping further.
> 
> Turn by turn in what sense? My answer depends on what YOU expect. You can load .gpx files...


I want to create ride routes (road), upload them to the device and have the device guide me through the ride - notify me, whether it be audible or visual etc. the direction to follow for the route I've created. I'm interested because I went on a ride this weekend and printed the cue sheet and had to stop a few times to stay on route. I don't want to have to stop to do this if possible - maybe a costly proposition it seems.



Accex said:


> I'm one of happy people who use Garmin  I have just one word - EGDE 800


Accex since you have the Edge 800 can provide your experience with the unit as far as navigation goes? Do you use it for on and off road?

I reviewed Garmin's site and need clarification/confirmation. It seems that the base unit ($449) does not come with the necessary maps for navigational purposes; the spec section is sort of confusing as it seems like the unit may have it or may not (specs is not really specific on this feature). It seems you have to get the bundled version to get the required maps for navigation, which include stuff I don't need nor want. Does the base unit come with maps that enable navigation or do you have to buy the bundled package to get this feature? Can you confirm or correct my understanding? I ask because I've read some reviews where buyers bought Garmin units only to find out they had to pay extra for the maps.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Free topo maps*

Topo maps are free.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Topo maps are free.


So are routable street maps


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> Topo maps are free.





NateHawk said:


> So are routable street maps


This is getting better and better. I've been doing some research about these free maps, particularly the openstreetmap and have one question. It states that the maps have to be downloaded to a microsd card for Garmin. Can I use any microsd card to download the maps, or is there a Garmin specific (i.e. proprietary) card that must be used? Not having to pay for the maps and upgrades is sweet. I may try and find a cheaper 605 or 705 since I would not have to pay for the maps.

Btw, the site I will use to create my rides is this one here.
Garmin Edge 800 tips and tricks, including free maps

Will 2 computers coexist on a bike?

Thanks again.

Edit: The 705 and 605 is still price about the same as the 800.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Methodical said:


> This is getting better and better. I've been doing some research about these free maps, particularly the openstreetmap and have one question. It states that the maps have to be downloaded to a microsd card for Garmin. Can I use any microsd card to download the maps, or is there a Garmin specific (i.e. proprietary) card that must be used? Not having to pay for the maps and upgrades is sweet. I may try and find a cheaper 605 or 705 since I would not have to pay for the maps.
> 
> Btw, the site I will use to create my rides is this one here.
> Garmin Edge 800 tips and tricks, including free maps
> ...


You can use any SD card. You have to select the map in the map options.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks^^^


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Methodical said:


> Will 2 computers coexist on a bike?


In most cases, yes.

If you have wireless sensors for different computers, there can be some interference, though. There are some threads here about that. I have also heard about interference from light heads affecting some computers. I think that is more common than computers interfering with each other. And usually, running a GPS with a regular cyclocomputer is fine.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> In most cases, yes.
> 
> If you have wireless sensors for different computers, there can be some interference, though. There are some threads here about that. I have also heard about interference from light heads affecting some computers. I think that is more common than computers interfering with each other. And usually, running a GPS with a regular cyclocomputer is fine.


Thanks Nate. I probably would just remove the Bontrager computer since this one can do what it can, too. I am still reading reviews on the Edge 800 and checking out Garmin's forums to see what kind of feedback or issues folks are having with this unit. It seems they had some hiccups when it was released, but have ironed out some things since then.

Al


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Methodical said:


> It seems they had some hiccups when it was released, but have ironed out some things since then.
> 
> Al


That is typical Garmin. much like with the first year for a new car, there are bugs that have not been addressed yet. For Garmin, they are at least generally pretty good about releasing firmware updates to address problems. Sometimes, firmware updates create problems, so don't be the first to install those, either. I learned that one the hard way when a firmware update bricked my Edge 705 less than a week prior to a vacation where I intended to ride. Garmin took care of me, but not until after my trip.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> That is typical Garmin. much like with the first year for a new car, there are bugs that have not been addressed yet. For Garmin, they are at least generally pretty good about releasing firmware updates to address problems. Sometimes, firmware updates create problems, so don't be the first to install those, either. I learned that one the hard way when a firmware update bricked my Edge 705 less than a week prior to a vacation where I intended to ride. Garmin took care of me, but not until after my trip.


I agree. I don't install updates until after it's been out awhile either to see what issues pop up or if it even fix what it's suppose to fix etc.

Al


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been reading Garmin 800 users experiences and reviews, particularly on Garmin's 800 forum and I am just not getting a warm an fuzzy feeling about this uni, especially at $500; it seems there's a love hate relationship that folks have with this unit, especially with the function that I mainly want it for - turn by turn. So the verdict is still out. Also, it seems time for a new unit to emerge, too. I'm continuing to do more research on the unit and see where it takes me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Methodical said:


> I've been reading Garmin 800 users experiences and reviews, particularly on Garmin's 800 forum and I am just not getting a warm an fuzzy feeling about this uni, especially at $500; it seems there's a love hate relationship that folks have with this unit, especially with the function that I mainly want it for - turn by turn. So the verdict is still out. Also, it seems time for a new unit to emerge, too. I'm continuing to do more research on the unit and see where it takes me.


Don't hold your breath for a new model.

What makes you lukewarm on this option WRT turn-by-turn navigation?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Year 30000*

Wait! No sense in buying for quite a while since there will be several new models by the year 3000


----------



## dirttime (Aug 7, 2004)

Take a look at the Delorme PN60. I use the earlier PN40 mostly for mountain biking, but occasionally on road. It supports a form of navigation appropriate to each, though usually I create draw layers from gpx tracks, and load those to the unit. The I just follow the drawing line with the PN in course-up mode. The reason for using a draw layer is because I can pick the line style, color, width, etc., add notes, and whatever else. Works for on or off road. Lots a downloadable imagery downloadable for a $30/year subscription. The biggest downside is that its a little big, but with a good bar mount, I've had no issues.
The accompanying software is powerful, but has a learning curve.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to thank all that provided feedback. I sat back and after really thinking about it, I decided that the 800 is not a purchase I need at the moment. I just didn’t get a really good feeling about the 800, or at least enough to want to spend $500 on it. I’ve decided to give my iPhone a try 1st to see how that works out. I needed a new iPhone case, so I purchased the Lifeproof case and bike mount and will use one of the many apps (mapymyrides, cyclemeter, sports trac or Edomondo) to map my rides and use the phone for whatever guidance it provides. I should be able to get away with following the colored lines and not get lost, since most of my rides are in an area close to home. These iPhone apps seem to be worthy enough for a test run - besides it will cost little or nothing to test drive. If this doesn't work I may revist the 800.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love my Garmin 800!
It took a while to get everything figured out... But once I learned how to use it, I don't think I'll ever use anything else.

The price is hefty... But well worth it.

I used an Android phone with MyTracks prior to the 800 and found that the elevation was always waayy off...

Turn-by-turn on the 800 works well on the road...


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Eckstream1 said:


> I love my Garmin 800!
> It took a while to get everything figured out... But once I learned how to use it, I don't think I'll ever use anything else...


That's good to know. How long did it take to figure out and what was it that you had to get figured out?

Thanks...Al


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> Wait! No sense in buying for quite a while since there will be several new models by the year 3000


'''

Wherewolf, Garmin must have read your response and said we'll show him - Edge 810. Now, I wonder if they will update the software of the 800 so that it can link directly to my iPhone.

Update: I ended up purchasing the Edge 800 and am satisfied. Thanks again for all the input and links to the free maps - those worked out great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Methodical said:


> '''
> 
> Wherewolf, Garmin must have read your response and said we'll show him - Edge 810. Now, I wonder if they will update the software of the 800 so that it can link directly to my iPhone.


I don't think so. that functionality uses the bluetooth radio, which the Edge 800 does not have.


----------



## NeedO2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Methodical said:


> '''
> 
> Wherewolf, Garmin must have read your response and said we'll show him - Edge 810. Now, I wonder if they will update the software of the 800 so that it can link directly to my iPhone.
> 
> Update: I ended up purchasing the Edge 800 and am satisfied. Thanks again for all the input and links to the free maps - those worked out great.


Where do you ride? Is it in the mountains (I'm in Park City and am wondering what would be my best option as I want to be able to map out a ride & not worry about missing a turn!). Does the 800/810 provide this 'security'.

Thanks.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

NeedO2 said:


> Where do you ride? Is it in the mountains (I'm in Park City and am wondering what would be my best option as I want to be able to map out a ride & not worry about missing a turn!). Does the 800/810 provide this 'security'.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey I lived in Salt Lake City for about 7 months on a job assignment and visited Park City - nice area.

I don't ride in mountains, just in suburbs and some rural areas. The 800 allows you to map out rides with turn by turn. Below are links to Garmin's forums for both systems. There's tons of information there - more than I know.

Edge 800 forum

Edge 810 forum


----------

